# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات برنامج Babylon 10.0.1 / Babylon 2013 بابيلون 10 برنامج الترجمة العالمى يشمل ترجمة وقواميس

## mohamed73

Babylon 10.0.1 / Babylon 2013 بابيلون 10 برنامج الترجمة العالمى يشمل ترجمة وقواميس   Babylon 10.0.1 / Babylon 2013 بابيلون 10 برنامج الترجمة العالمى يشمل ترجمة وقواميس         Babylon’s extensive database of language  dictionaries, glossaries and conversion tools. Babylon offers its users a  wide range of titles from the world’s premier publishing houses  including Oxford University Press, Britannica, Merriam-Webster,  Larousse, Vox, Langenscheidt, Pons, and Taishukan. New Babylon 10 offers  text translation in 77 languages in addition to single word and phrase  translations, spell check for IE, auto completion of words, smart  dictionary, customization, and results from Wikipedia encyclopedia in 25  languages.     windows 8      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mtaha11

very good

----------


## ابن الفلوجة

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ابن الفلوجة

مشكور

----------


## ابن الفلوجة

شكرا

----------


## ابن الفلوجة

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ابن الفلوجة

اثابك الله الجنة

----------

